# 4th of July at Myrtle Beach, 07/03 to 07/10, Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort



## compubarn (Jun 25, 2016)

I have available for rent a 2 bedroom suite and a studio that can be combined to accommodate upto 12 guests. They are available for 7 nights from 07/03 to 07/10 . I'm asking $600 for the 2 br suite and $400 for the studio. Take $100 off if you reserve both of them.
Thank you


----------



## compubarn (Jun 26, 2016)

Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort has an RCI Gold Crow rating.
The resort website is http://www.plantationresort.com


----------



## Carol C (Jun 26, 2016)

TUG only allows rentals of $700 per week or $100/nt There are lots of stairs but even though not on beach it's a good deal for these well maintained villas. My friends loved it!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 26, 2016)

It is fairly easy to get around it with a lock off.  Charge $600 for the 2 br and $400 for the stuido and offer a discount if they book both.


----------



## compubarn (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you for the advise. I revised the listing.


----------



## compubarn (Jun 28, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## best2002 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello,
My family and I are thinking about your offer but are still trying to determine whether we can make it to Myrtle Beach on July 3rd and also whether we’ll need both units or only the bigger one.  Would you take $700 for both?
- thanks,
Todd & Jenny Meyer


----------



## compubarn (Jun 29, 2016)

*No longer available*

No longer available


----------

